# 1968 GTO Media Blast then Prime?



## Pstamato (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey guys as some of you know im restoring a 1968 GTO which is a debacle when it comes to sheet metal. The car was converted to a 1969 which included 69 grille, headlight setup, rear bumper, rear body panel, rear decklid, rear tailights. 

Anyway I know i have to repair my rear quarters, rockers, and body panel however I am not sure what else.

That being said my plan of attack is to strip all the parts off the car and then have the car media blasted. I know that once I blast it I have to have it primered because of flash rust etc. My question is this, once its blasted and primered its totally cool to let it sit for a bit while i work out the sheet metal issues and squander and save for the resto? Has anyone else done it this way? only issue I see is maybe i will have to reblast it later when its ready to be painted (after all metal has been replaced).

let me know your thoughts


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

That's what I did, but I did not have It reblasted after I replaced the sheet metal.the biggest issue with the sand blasting is all the residual sand getting it out of all the nooks and crannies is near impossible. Also you will not be able to leave it outside because the primer absorbs moisture.


----------



## Pstamato (Aug 18, 2014)

Great. The car is garage kept so that isn't a problem, however the primer selection used may be. What primer did you use?

Sandblasting is really out I was going to media blast it but I guess that would be same result correct?

Thanks again!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

All exterior surfaces should be media blasted, frame and floors can be sandblasted. You'll want to use epoxy primer for now and etching primer as you do the metal work.


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

Alky is right on the money. I made the mistake of having the entire body shell sand blasted. I did not want to pay over twice as much for media blasting and spent tons of time shrinking the metal back into shape. 

Mine sat with bare metal for several weeks while I did the cleanup. I had a dehumidifier running in the garage during that time to keep moisture out of the air and off the bare metal. It was on a rotisserie so getting most of the sand out was easier but sand still kept coming out for the longest time. 

Good luck with your resto.


----------

